# My foster Romeo adopted tonight



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Stories like this make my heart happy! Glad to hear Romeo found such a great home. You gave him such a great start to his new life!


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm glad he found a happy home.


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

That is just the sweetest story.


----------



## Fidele (Sep 17, 2008)

I'm so glad he's in his furever home! But he's so CUTE, I don't know if I could have given him up - Didn't Tim need a guard for the man-cave?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Romeo is one lucky little golden boy to have found such a great family and home. 

Wishing them all many years of happiness.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Aw im so glad he found a new loving home  It sounds like he is going to be very very loved.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

That's great, Carol! I didn't think that little guy would be available for very long! 

Sounds like he found a great home.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Boy, he sure is a doll! I am so glad you found him the perfect adopters!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Aw, how lucky for him. I know you'll miss him but you can keep in touch since you know the family. I hope they send pic updates so we can watch him grow up.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

What a weet little guy! I'm glad he found a good home. Isn't it easy to get too attached to a sweet guy like that? I wouldn't know if I could give him up...


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

It was hard but when I saw how fun and happy he was with the pups and happy the family was, I knew it was right. It felt good in my heart. So when I left I just cried alittle not alot.


----------



## animallover (Jul 18, 2010)

What a doll!!!! Hurray!!! A furever home!!!!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

I'm so happy for Romeo and his new family. Thank you Carol for all the work you do for these wonderful doggies.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Carol*

Carol

I am so very happy for Romeo and it sounds like he has the perfect, dedicated, loving, home with playmates and a great Mom and Dad.
I agree-you do have to love someone who would move because they wanted more dogs-my KIND OF PEOPLE!
God Bless you for being Romeo's Foster Mom and loving him while his family was found!!


----------



## sdain31y (Jul 5, 2010)

Yea!!! So, your down one in the house and how many left? Is Romeo's brother still available, just in case I hear something?


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Oh Carol..sounds like Romeo has a great family. Im sorry you were sad, but how wonderful for the little guy!


----------

